
Investors learn $400 Silicon Valley Juicero juicer has an obvious flaw - liareye
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Silicon-Valley-s-400-Juicer-May-Be-Feeling-the-11082949.php
======
tgragnato
Not the first criticism after all

T3 Opinion: Juicero - the Nespresso of juicing - is such a ridiculous idea we
assumed it was an April Fool [[http://www.t3.com/news/juicero-the-nespresso-
of-juicing-is-s...](http://www.t3.com/news/juicero-the-nespresso-of-juicing-
is-such-a-ridiculous-idea-we-assumed-it-was-an-april-fool)]

Juicero home juicing system is built to squeeze your wallet dry
[[https://www.cnet.com/products/juicero/preview/](https://www.cnet.com/products/juicero/preview/)]

